

Ask HN: I want to become a co-founder - wr1472

I am based in London &#38; want to become a co-founder. I am an experienced developer with the following attributes -<p>* currently working for a 'big 6' IT consultancy.<p>* Experienced Agile practitioner.<p>* Java is my main platform<p>* .NET is my secondary platform<p>* I have open sourced software written in Ruby (email me for details)<p>* Don't class me as an out and out techie, I can explain abstract technical terms to 'non-'techies'.<p>* I do front-end (originally trained as an industrial designer) as well as backend server development.<p>* Lots of other tech skills too numerous to list.<p>* I am passionate about writing quality software.<p>* I enjoy learning new things.<p>* The web, Android platform, and Augmented Reality are the areas that interest me the most.<p>I work pretty damn hard, and rather than work for someone else want to work for myself. Why? - I want to build something worthwhile, be financially independent, channel my energies to solve interesting problems, &#38; have fun doing it. I am an ideas man, and have explored various areas; mainly stuff to scratch my own itch. I like to think I am pragmatic &#38; consider myself to be a Maven.<p>I am looking to interact with like-minded people who are either a Salesman, Connector or a Maven. I'm not necessarily looking to implement my own ideas, it could be one of yours or a need that we discover, I just need to have belief in it &#38; be passionate about it.<p>I am NOT looking for another job, I enjoy working for my current employer, &#38; work with some great colleagues, hence why I have asked you to email me for details on what I have open-sourced (email in profile). For something I believe in &#38; am passionate about I will leave my current position.<p>It doesn't have to be a software startup, I am open to all ideas &#38; have way more to offer than my core software skills.<p>Is anyone looking for someone like me or can they put me in touch with interested parties? Advice on how best to go about tapping into this space? To get things rolling I am offering my services pro bono to allow both parties to get to know each other - no obligations for either party - get an honest feel on how good a fit it will be. Think of it as a probationary period, at worst you get my services for free!<p>Please get in touch via email in my profile.<p>wr1472
======
cperciva
_Please get in touch via email in my profile._

The email field in profiles is private (pg can see it, but not us normal
people). Try putting your contact details in the "about:" section.

~~~
JayNeely
There's currently a feature request to make this more clear:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1017933>

Voting for it would be greatly appreciated!

------
kimfuh
Can I check out anything you've worked on before?

~~~
wr1472
<http://wsl.xqoob.com> is what I have open sourced.

Also look at <http://xqoob.com/scrumboard/ScrumBoard.html> for one piece work
in progress to scratch my own itch. This is a virtual sprint backlog, that I
would ultimately like to get working in conjunction with the wiimote hack
(look at the "sprint backlog" tab).

if anyone is going to email please put "HN" in the subject.

cheers

